# My Small Garden



## wearingair

http://wearingair.tripod.com/garden/

As you can see, I have a small organic garden that I am growing tomatoes, green-beans, cantaloup, corn, cucumbers, zucchini, beets, and some green-bell peppers, marigolds. I live on the the mid-east coast in a small apartment and I started my garden a few months ago to help my family out with food because some months we run short.

I have green-beans, cantaloup and carrots growing in containers, but I am afraid I won't get much from them this year. I used the wrong type of soil, which is to dense and wont let the plants roots breath and that's why the look yellow in the photos. Just have to try again next year.

Hope you like my garden?

wearingair


----------



## Tammy

looks great! Even though I've had my garden now for 11 yrs, every year is a still a learning year for me - as far as sun exposure, placement of plants, watering, pests, soil amendment, etc. I like how you've made the best use of a small space. Isn't it amazing how much produce can come out of a smaller space?


----------



## wearingair

Thank you Tammy, lol yes it is getting crowded in there.


----------



## eeplants

Wow!
You have lots of crops on your garden and just to think of how little the space is, but you used it wisely. I admire you!


----------



## Rosey

Wow! Love your garden. I am really impressed. For yellowing leaves, try adding some nitrogen. I tried growing zucchini in a large walmart trug tub with holes around the bottom and lower sides for drainage--got some squash, but should have only left in one plant instead three--it was just too overcrowded for production. Nitrogen did help the yellowing leaves though. Also, I would go to bigger pots or containers next year for root space. Your garden is very beautiful. 

I would love to share my pics, unfortunately, they are still on my camera. I'm so busy, I haven't had time to off load them to my computer program. I moved to WV from MD last year and haven't had lots of spare time. One of these days . . . .


----------



## Shannon

Beautiful setup!


----------

